# PC "summt/piept"



## MarianBS (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo und guten Abend allerseits,

ich hoffe, dass ich in diesem Bereich richtig bin und das ihr mir weiterheolfen könnt.
Seit geraumer Zeit, macht mein PC unter "Last" wie in Spielen (Battlefield 3) komische geräusche. In meinem Laden des vertrauens wollte sich keine die Geräusche anhören, welche ich aufgenommen habe, um es zu demonstrieren. 

Vorgeschichte... Ich habe mir vor einem Jahr eine neue Graka gekauft, um mal wieder uptodate zusein (MSI Gtx 560 Twin frozr - 190,-). Habe dann gemerkt, dass mein Rechner besagte Geräusche von sich gibt und mal nachgeschaut. Einer der beiden Lüfter drehte sich nicht, da dieser falsch verbaut wurde. Er stand etwas über dem Gehäuse. Bin davon ausgegangen, das die Geräusche daher kamen...Pustekuche! Im Fachgeschäft wollte sich wie gesagt keiner die Aufnahme anhören. Stattdessen wurde die karte eingeschickt, als nicht reparabel eingestuft und mir anfangs eine Gutschrift angeboten, welche ich abgelehnt hatte (123 euro!). Habe dann mit dem Verkäufer tacheless gesprochen. Habe jetzt eine "gleichwertige" Graka bekommen (MSI Gtx 650 ti). Ob man von gleichwertig reden kann, is jetzt mal dahingestellt...
Jedenfalls zog sich die ganze Sache über jetzt fast zwei monate! 
Heute den PC wieder bekommen und siehe da...es ist immer noch da!! 

Rechner Info's:
Windoof 7 (service Pack 1)
AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 550 Processor 3.10 GHz
4 GB Arbeitspeicher
64 Bit
MSI Gtx 650 ti (mit aktuellem Treiber!)

Da mir mein jetzt ehmaliger Laden des Vertrauens nicht weiterhelfen konnte/wollte, hoffe ich hier Antworten zu bekommen.
Ich habe das ganze mal youtube hochgeladen. Bin langsam echt am verzweifeln und fang an zu resegnieren.

PC geräusch - YouTube


Vielen dank schonmal im vorraus!

Besten Gruß,
Marian


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Januar 2013)

Wilkommen im Forum

Hat der PC erst nach dem Graka einbau (GTX560) angefangen zu fiepen? Dann ist event das NT schuld, oder ist es weg wenn du die (sofern vorhanden) Onboard-Graka nutzt?

Poste mal den kompletten PC, also MB, NT und die genaue Beschreibung des RAM´s


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Nickel (18. Januar 2013)

edit: erst zu spät gesehen, dass das Geräusch nur unter Last vorkommt... sry  Fehler kann wie von PC-Bastler_2011 erwähnt eigentlich nur Grafikkarte oder Netzteil sein.


----------



## Arazis (19. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin 
Also ein ähnliches Summen habe ich schonmal bei meinem Kollegen gehört. Und bei ihm war es die Festplatte die sich kurze Zeit später darauf verabschiedet hat.
Evtl. eine andere Platte da , um das ganze mal zu Testen ?. Was ich mir noch Vorstellen könnte , wäre ein Lüfter der sich durch Temperaturunterschiede nach ner Zeit in seinem Sitz formt... auch schon gehabt.
Danach mal Grafikkarte , und Netzteil Prüfen wenn es keinen Erfolg hat.

LG Arazis


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Januar 2013)

Wenn es von der Grafikkarte kommt hätte der TE aber viel Pech, da es sich ja um 2 völlig unterschiedliche Grafikkarten handelt. Oder hat MSI generell ein Problem mit Spulenfiepen?

Ich tippe immer noch auf das NT, wenn es ein LC-Power oder Inter-Tech ist haben wir den Übeltäter.

Inter Tech CP750W = Chinaböller - YouTube

Hört sich zwar etwas anders an, aber das könnt auch an den der Aufnahme liegen.


----------



## fubii (19. Januar 2013)

Also normal ist das nicht. Vielleicht mal den Rechner mal öffnen und dann nochmal versuchen genauer die Quelle zu ermitteln? Gucken ob sich wirklich alle Lüfter drehen. Kannst ja auch einfach mal ein Netzteil bestellen und den Rechner anschließen, wenn es immer noch auf treten sollte, schickste das NT wieder zurück.


----------



## MarianBS (19. Januar 2013)

Sooo liebe Leut, hab mir die Sache jetzt nochmal genau angeguckt. Nachdem ich jetzt ne Menge vermutungen gehört hab...
Hinter dem Lüfter vom Mainboard -CPU? (der großen Hauptplatte^^) befand sich eine nicht grad kleine Menge an Staub! Nach entfernen und einigen "ruhigen" Runden BF3, komme ich zum entschluss, dass bei der Rechenleistung die rbracht wird nicht ausreichend kühöung erfolgte und deshalb dieser +#%&!-& Ton entstand.

Jedefalls hauts jetzt hin  

Vielen Dank trotzdem, für die Antworten von euch!!!


----------



## fubii (20. Januar 2013)

Hmm komisch aber wenn es jetzt weg ist  Ich säubere meinen Rechner eigentlich einmal im halben Jahr, weil sich doch einiges an Staub dort ansammelt. Ist auch eigentlich keine große Arbeit und nach dem Reinigen ist der Rechner meistens auch leiser^^


----------



## Arazis (21. Januar 2013)

Na , dass ist doch schonmal gut .. und nu immer fein sauber machen ja ... Gehe auch alle 2-3 Monate mit meinem elektrischen Püster , sammt Pinsel bewaffnet ans Werk


----------

